# CCS Happy Hour July 24, 2008



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Hey peeps,

I just wanted to invite you to The Capital Cigar Society's first monthly event on July 24, 2008 at Carpool. This is a simple happy hour with cigars and some raffle prizes to be provided by Altadus , USA . Come and hang out with seventy five of our members and other local cigar smokers for a beer or cocktail, great food, possibly a challenging game of pool, and of course those fabulous Altadus cigars!

As we are in a fundraising mode there is a $10 charge for the event. Hope to see you there!

July 24, 2008
CCS Happy Hour

Carpool
4000 Fairfax Drive
Arlington , Va 22203
6:00 PM - 10:00 PM

Cost $10.00
Cigars provided by Altadis , USA​​Please be sure to check our website at http://www.capitalcigarsociety.com for more information on the club, as well as to keep up with our calendar of monthly events. Thanks and hope to see you there.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Guys,

I wanted to make sure people knew, this is not a charity fund raiser, this is a fundraiser for a private club.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Wanted to put up a reminder about this one more time, also to say you are more than welcome to come and not pay the $10, we'd still be very happy to see you out.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I would like to bump this for Bryan. Im making plans to head up there for the event. Im not a member of the club, but you cant beat a good time with good people smoking good cigars. I hope to see some of you out there, anyone else coming?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I would like to bump this for Bryan. Im making plans to head up there for the event. Im not a member of the club, but you cant beat a good time with good people smoking good cigars. I hope to see some of you out there, anyone else coming?


Hey since I know you are the king of the RA's you willing to trade a couple there? I'll bring something special along for you as an incentive.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

For those that wanted to know here are the featured cigars for Thursday:

- Romeo y Julietta Habana Reserve Churchill
- Vega Fina Torpedo


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Hey since I know you are the king of the RA's you willing to trade a couple there? I'll bring something special along for you as an incentive.


:r, none left, anything else you are interested in?


----------

